
Ghosts of White People Past: Witnessing White Flight from an Asian Ethnoburb - david_xia
https://psmag.com/ghosts-of-white-people-past-witnessing-white-flight-from-an-asian-ethnoburb-b550ba986cdb#.6s9y5dupa
======
jimmywanger
I've witnessed this first hand.

A lot of people complain that Asian parents push for curriculum choices that
don't create "well rounded people".

It's a load of crap, IMO. Asian parents push their kids so hard because
they've actually experienced true poverty and want, and came to America to
give their children a better life. They sure as heck will push their children
as hard as they're capable of to make sure their children will never
experience that level of want in their lives.

~~~
kazinator
Pushing kids in academics doesn't create "well-rounded people" regardless of
the reason for that pushing; you're not refuting the point.

Secondly, not all East Asians who come to America are poor. Those who are not
poor and not from poor countries at all (South Korea, Japan, and affluent
areas of China and other countries) also push their kids to succeed in school.
Some Asian parents are loaded with money and simply want their kids to be
educated in an English-speaking environment. Why? So with their excellent,
native-like English, the kids can go to any damn university in the world, work
anywhere easily and also work globally in business.

This is a plain old clash of values. Good old Anti-intellectual America versus
education-valuing foreigners.

The same thing would happen if a bunch of white Europeans took over a
community; the flight just wouldn't be recognizable from a distance by color.

"My kid is reasonably good at math but can't compete with these European kids;
I'm moving across the freeway. They have a great athletic program there; he
can get a traditional all-American football scholarship."

~~~
jimmywanger
Rather, "well-rounded people" is an ill defined term that can be twisted to
justify almost any educational choice.

Why is being a well-rounded person a good thing? We live in an age of
specialization.

